# Shadow is getting closer?



## dwallen1969 (Apr 14, 2017)

Hi, I'm new. Sorry, I couldn't figure out how to adjust the profile photo. I've been doing a lot of reading on older threads and you guys are awesome with your feedback. My mare approx 323 days now. I have some photos on my cell phone I'll try to include. I was hoping you guys could tell me how she looks. Last year she lost her first and only foal. ( late term). Thanks for all the input.


----------



## dwallen1969 (Apr 14, 2017)

Here are a couple of photos. I don't know why they load sideways. Sorry


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (Apr 14, 2017)

Needs a little more filling in bag. Nipples will point downward.

Foal is still sideways. When foaling is near mare will look slab sided.


----------



## dwallen1969 (Apr 15, 2017)

Thank you for your response. I will try to get some more photos this morning for everybody. Her rear end is starting to get real relaxed and jello like. I see some elongation on privates. Thanks again.


----------



## dwallen1969 (Apr 15, 2017)

Another image from last night. There has been no changes from her normal behavior.


----------



## Debby - LB (Apr 15, 2017)

I fixed the photos for you. Hi, are you feeling a lot of movement from the foal?


----------



## dwallen1969 (Apr 15, 2017)

Thanks Debbie. No, I haven't seen a lot of movement lately. It has been a few weeks since I noticed. I just thought space was getting a little cramped in there. I will update photos and any changes when I see them. Her nipples have separated a little since last photo. Thanks everyone.


----------



## dwallen1969 (Apr 17, 2017)

Question. Where is the best place to put your hands to feel any foal movement? I was placing them on her side (haven't felt much in a few weeks). I read somewhere here on a thread to place them underneath a little above her utter. I did that today and it seems like movement but as far as I know it could have been her stomach. She is now 326 and not much change since the last photos. Thanks


----------



## dwallen1969 (Apr 17, 2017)

Sorry I meant udder not utter


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 17, 2017)

If you put your hand flat in front of her udder , you should be able to feel movement. As she nears closer to foaling there will be alot less movement.

She is elongating perfectly , I dont think you have long to wait , so just keep a close eye on her






best wishes for a safe foaling

Ryan


----------



## dwallen1969 (Apr 17, 2017)

Thanks Ryan. Anything new I will let y'all know. I've only had three foals with my six mares, so I'm still a rookie. Learning everyday, especially from this forum.


----------



## dwallen1969 (Apr 19, 2017)

New photos. I'll try and get more photos tonight.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 19, 2017)

She is looking good and progressing well. There is a definite change in her udder photo compared to the last one. You can see her nipples starting to separate and eventually they will point down.

Now saying this , my comments relate to the "Textbook " Mare and there is not a lot of mares that like to read this book before foaling. She may not completely fill that udder until she foals so you really just need to keep a close eye on her, especially at this stage of her pregnancy. it may only take 1-2 good rolls to line that baby up.

Id be watching her like a hawk at this stage. Get that foaling kit ready.





Do you bring her in at night or will she be foaling outdoors ?


----------



## dwallen1969 (Apr 19, 2017)

I've been trying to fing the textbook that the mares read, but they're sold out. Lol. She rolled in the mud this morning besides that she hasn't changed any routines or behavior. We do let her hangout with our other minis, but at night she has our second barn and about 1/2 acre to roam about. At this time there no stalls in there, she can come and go as she pleases. I will update any new information as she gets closer. Thanks Ryan....


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 19, 2017)

A good sign could be something as simple as your noticing her standing in a different position in the barn. They sure like to keep you guessing





And Im sure when mares see you leave , they burst out laughing !!


----------



## Debby - LB (Apr 20, 2017)

Sounds like she has a nice place where she feels safe and comfortable. I love for them to be able to move around and have their foal in or out their choice.


----------



## dwallen1969 (Apr 21, 2017)

This is just for fun. Can you see the horse in her belly? Once you see it OMG. Problem is, it's facing the wrong way. Lol


----------



## dwallen1969 (Apr 23, 2017)

Updated photos.


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 23, 2017)

She's getting closer! Such a pretty little mare - silver black is my favorite color (our first foal this year is a silver bay).

I, too, wish you good luck on the foaling.


----------



## dwallen1969 (Apr 23, 2017)

Thanks Paula. We are very excited and nervous. She is the only one pregnant this year. Last year we had two colts.


----------



## Squeaks (Apr 24, 2017)

Boy she's getting wide! Fingers crossed


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 25, 2017)

She certainly is getting big





Hows she doing ?


----------



## dwallen1969 (Apr 25, 2017)

She is doing great. No changes in her behavior. Her bag seems to be filling a little more. Her muscles in her rear end are relaxing. Weird thing is, her vulva seems to have tightened up. I don't know if this is normal? Her belly seems like it is dropping, but she is not slab sided tho. I will try and get some updated photos tomorrow.


----------



## dwallen1969 (Apr 26, 2017)

Updated photos:


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (Apr 26, 2017)

Her bag needs a little more filling, nipples will point straight down. Foal also needs to more more forward making her lower belly look V'd.

Vulva can change but she looks like she is elongating nicely.

If you dont check on her during the night, you should start. She is close and those small changes may take days or hours.

I had a mare that never looked slab sided until she was in labor, while had two others that looked slab sided for weeks before they ever foaled.

I would keep a close watch because she is looking close.


----------



## dwallen1969 (Apr 26, 2017)

Thanks MMM for your input and all your excellent knowledge. We are checking her as much as possible. We are trying to learn as much as we can for the safety of our minis. We bought a 27 acre ranch with one barn and sense have built another one for shelter regardless of which field they are in. Our plan for next year is to have all the stalls built with camera access. The fences were terrible, so we've been fixing those so nobody gets out or hurt.

Maybe she will foal by weekend.....


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (Apr 26, 2017)

Just understand miniatures can have problems.

We had a maiden that it was a tight fit. Had we not been there, she may have not been able to deliver him. Also had a mare that went into labor because foal had died. Since foal was not in position we had to go in and get foal in position. In the end we lost both the foal and mare. The third mare did not give me her usual signs she was close, so wouldnt have been in barn if not for another mare. Foal had contractes tendons so her back legs didnt lay straight back. We had to pull and pull hard. She would have never delivered without our assistance. The difficult deliver ended up costing us the filly.

We have also had a mare deliver without our help but we were there and three deliver without our presence. They were all healthy.

Mini foals sometimes cant get out of the sac and dies if dam doesnt get up and break sac. Have had that happen three times. Also had mares go down and deliver foal and placenta at the same time, resulting in foal not getting sac off head in time.

When we lived in AZ I stayed in our truck or car at night with alarm set. Hee in MO we have a barn, but a lounge chair is not very comfortable. But a necessity.

We borrowed a camera but our barn was too far, so didnt work. Borrowed a foal alarm but couldnt get it to work either.

We have two mares to go.

Out of 9 mares, we have two to go, five healthy foals, and lost a mare and two foals.

Be prepared for sleepless nights. Watch the mare to notice any changes. Little changes may be all you see. We had a mare this year that the noticeable change was her attitude to other horses, otherwise she acted nothing like she did with her first delivery.

I dont want to scare you but I want you to be ready for anything. We have had numerous ups and downs this year with foaling. We had never lost a mare until this year and it was heartbreaking because we also lost her foal. Then to lose a gorgeous filly less than a week later, made us a little gun shy. We were very nervous with the next mare until the foal was out and up.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 26, 2017)

I couldn't agree more with Magic Markers Post.

Your at that stage now where it may only take a few good rolls to line baby into position.

Its time to check that foaling kit to make sure you have everything you need if she needs help with the delivery.

Best wishes for a safe delivery

Ryan


----------



## dwallen1969 (Apr 26, 2017)

Thank you MMM and Ryan. I really appreciate you sharing your experience with me. I have read many stories good and bad trying to prepare for whatever may happen. I hope I am ready and able to assist if necessary. I will keep everyone updated.


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 27, 2017)

your mare is really cute and I hope for the safest foaling for you! Do you know what/who she is bred to?

Your place sounds GREAT, we, too moved into a new property 2 years ago and we are still building, repairing/putting up fence etc...



Of our 21 acres, about 7 acres are fenced for the ponies (ours are a bit larger, smallest mature pony is double registered 37" at the withers, largest 1/2 shetland pony is about 13.1 or 2 and 14.1 hh arabian mare).

MMM really hit all the points - clear & concise - even if seeming a bit harsh (we've also had some serious reality checks regarding the ponies in the last two years - most not related to breeding/foaling).

We have been lucky. We have lost a couple of foals at birth - no hard foaling - but in both cases the foals' lungs weren't fully developed, were filled with material NOT considered to be from EHV1/4 (both were necropsied).

Lost one colt in utero - twisted cord. The mare delivered him fine, already dead about 6-8 weeks before due, in between checks, put on antibiotics but vet didn't feel she needed to be "flushed" (I wish we had though).

We lost one colt at 3 days of age - failure to thrive, dummy foal syndrome. We don't feel that the mare necessarily had a rough delivery, but hard to tell as she was/is one of our "wild ones" that we do very little handling of - safer and less stressful for everyone. She DID let us handle and milk her out while trying to help that first colt, until he died. Then she went back to her wild, striking, kicking, biting self. She was somewhat ok the first few hours after this years colt - now she has a halter/drag line on and we can safely draw her in/tie her up to handle her colt. They are doing FABULOUS this year and the colt is SUPER nice.

While breeding 1/2 and purebred Shetlands, we have never been RIGHT there when the mares foaled! Yet, I actually delivered more than 1/2 the foals we bred/raised at home as a youth and young adult (full size horses - about 1/3 the number of foals we've had since we started breeding ponies in 1995) AND have mid-wifed/delivered foals for other full size horse owners. Had a vet that would call me if they had a mare that foaled and they couldn't get the foal to nurse. She swore up/down that I was magic for those mares/foals - I have no idea how many total but I do know 5 the one year - getting the foals to stand/nurse and the mares to accept those foals.

I have had foals born in between me checking on them and 10 minutes later while I grabbed a piece of pizza in the kitchen next to the stall (she was in our dog kennel in the carport - cars parked outside. Cupid born 2010); one mare foaled while I was setting up feed in the feed area - while standing with her head in the feed bucket she'd just been fed in (Flashi born 2011). Had one mare that milk tested ready 6-12 hours. Again in the carport but it had been raining a lot and stall was water wet. I put the mare in the pretty much dry, round pen while I stripped the stall. She foaled on the sand before I had the stall ready (Echo born 2013). Also in 2013, had the same mare that had Flashi, deliver about mid-morning about 15 minutes after being turned out on grass - of course she chose the nastiest part of the pasture (no grass, where they went to manure). These were all Shetland mares from 38" to 43" in height - all experienced foalers.

Had an Arab mare in 2001. She was let out of the main pasture into the area in front of the tobacco barn we used for storage, to eat. While I was setting up feeds for the evening and putting bags of feed into the various feed containers, she "disappeared". One of the girls alerted me - the mare had gone down along the outside of the perimeter fence and into a thorny thicket, laid down and delivered her colt and was headed back to her feed tub while I went to move her colt. That one was a purebred Arab. He was born about 9 am. In 2000, she foaled a 1/2 shetland colt that was dropped in a snowbank about 2:30 pm while turned out, before we got back out to the pasture to feed. We trailered the pair two miles back to the main barn, where the mare was treated for a retained placenta. They stayed there a week while treating and we waited for the snow in NC to melt away... Same mare at a VET's barn in 2008 - bred to a purebed arab. Foaled on a non-bedded, sand floored stall while they were getting in a new load of shavings!! All of the foals Chaunter had were fine.


----------



## dwallen1969 (Apr 27, 2017)

Thanks Paula for letting me know your experiences. It sounds like you had a lot of sneaky ones. Shadow is one of our bigger mares at 35 inches. She was bred to a 30 inch stallion. I will try and get some photos of him. I wish she would hurry up get this over with, we are a nervous wreck.


----------



## dwallen1969 (Apr 27, 2017)

First picture is two colts from last year. Second picture is the stallion of these two and shadows foal. He was a little cubby last year. Lol


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 27, 2017)

O! U have a "double" chance at spots, since Shadow appears to also be a minimal tobiano pinto.

Our first Shetland mare's 2nd foal, born in 1997, was a filly that we named "Shado" (no w). I sold her and she went out of state - only to come back to us a year later. I kept her for years - leasing her out. Then I sold her in 2003 and I've always regretted that sale... I lost track of her not long after, too, when the family moved and didn't leave any forwarding email, addy or phone number(s). I was soooo bummed!!


----------



## dwallen1969 (Apr 28, 2017)

It would be awesome if she had a little filly with some spots. Most of our mares are solid in color.


----------



## dwallen1969 (Apr 29, 2017)

Updated photos. Storm coming tonight, I hope she waits.


----------



## chandab (Apr 29, 2017)

If she's close, the change in barometric pressure could set her off.


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (Apr 30, 2017)

We live in MO and glad our mares were not close. We have had to rearrange horses so all mamas and there babies had shelter.

Luckily we live on a knoll so no flooding. Our pond is probably overflowing but the horses and milk cow can get away from standing or running water.

All I can say is green grass growing otherwise ready for the rain to stop. We libe in the eastcentral area so still have heavy rainfall.


----------



## dwallen1969 (Apr 30, 2017)

Well no baby. Had terrible storms tho. 4 tornados, one so close I could hear it. In the bathroom for hours yesterday. Still have no power. I am hearing it could be a week. Wife went to stay with our daughter about 1 1/2 hrs. away. Not a fun situation. Gonna be roughing it for a bit. I think Shadow could tell it was getting bad, so maybe she put it off for a couple days.


----------



## dwallen1969 (Apr 30, 2017)

Am I wrong about her date or what's going on? Her udders are closer together tonight.


----------



## dwallen1969 (Apr 30, 2017)

New photos tomorrow.


----------



## paintponylvr (May 1, 2017)

Yes, she may be due, but mares do carry past known due dates (so could foal in July).

Also, maiden mares (as well as older mares) can carry high/tight and HIDE the foal from both US & palpation. We had known breeding dates on a paint filly we bred in the early 80's. Didn't come back into heat, but vet swore by palpation that she was not pregnant (and he did a lot of palpations/US on TB/APHA/AQHA/ApHA mares with breeders all around CO & worked at the track in Denver). I started her under saddle over the winter and she had started to come along pretty nicely. Then she started really gaining weight, none of our girths would fit & had to get a much larger one - parents were stumped as the weight was even on both sides from elbows/withers to flanks/croup. Parents & vet said to cut her feed - we did. No udder. Then, one nice day in the spring, walked out to a foal at her side... We did end up giving her a couple doses of DomPeridone (spelling) to make sure her milk came in. Then when her milk came in - it seemed like it exploded! But then trimmed out. That was our first foal to be weaned at 4 months of age (early for us at the time) - she was huge and really pulled her dam down (turned a full 3 yrs of age before foaling).

Chanda has a great set of pics of a maiden mare that doesn't even look in foal in the AM and after lunch in the pm, had a foal at her side. Not a small foal either.

Stay safe in the bad weather.

I think I put this on the wrong post?


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 1, 2017)

A mare will only foal when she feels its completely "safe" from everything, so your right she may have decided to hold off.

Its perfectly normal for her udder to be going up and down. You will notice when shes been laying around it will seem fuller, If she has been walking or running around due to the storms and tornadoes, then its very normal that it has shrunk a little.

Looking forward to seeing some new pics

I hope you are all ok and not too much damage done


----------



## dwallen1969 (May 2, 2017)

Pray for the neighbors a half mile away, they have only a concrete slab and a pile of debris to the side of it. We are all good here. Power might be back on Wednesday we hope. Taking showers at a nearby state park.

Shadow is doing good. No change in her behavior. It's supposed to be a nice day tomorrow but a chance of thunderstorms on Wednesday. Who knows what she will do. I will try and take photos tomorrow.


----------



## chandab (May 2, 2017)

paintponylvr said:


> Chanda has a great set of pics of a maiden mare that doesn't even look in foal in the AM and after lunch in the pm, had a foal at her side. Not a small foal either.
> 
> Stay safe in the bad weather.
> 
> I think I put this on the wrong post?


I hope this works, this should be a link to that archived foaling thread, Tana's foaling pics should be the top of this page: http://www.miniaturehorsetalk.com/index.php/topic/128362-hc-minis-new-pics-pg-172/page-188


----------



## dwallen1969 (May 2, 2017)

First two are from yesterday morning. Last one is from tonight.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 2, 2017)

Foal is still riding sideways as you can see from the Pic looking behind. It may only take a couple of good rolls to line baby up into position.

Your definitely on the "home straight" so too speak , so just continue to keep a close eye on her.

You know her better than anyone but keep a look out for Tail swishing, stomping, biting at her sides.

Cant wait to see what she is preparing for you in there and of course , wishing you the safest of foalings


----------



## paintponylvr (May 4, 2017)

I've said prayers for the folks in that area! How is Shadow doing now? She looked like she was progressing nicely.

Looking forward to hearing how she is doing.


----------



## dwallen1969 (May 4, 2017)

Shadow has foaled but the umbilical cord has not fallen off. Help please. All else is good, already standing


----------



## dwallen1969 (May 4, 2017)

All good, came off after 20 mins. The foal is trying to feed now. Explain later with photos


----------



## chandab (May 4, 2017)

congrats! can't wait to see your pictures


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 4, 2017)

CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## dwallen1969 (May 4, 2017)

It got dark quick. All good. The foal was feeding great. These are the photos I have so far.


----------



## dwallen1969 (May 5, 2017)

I was there for the whole thing. She has always been last to the feeding in the afternoon. Tonight she didn't want me to pet her at all. When we feed them before I put her up she was all normal and then she disappeared. I went into the small barn and she was laying on her side having contractions. Called wife and said it was time. Only problem I saw was the after birth came out quickly and the umbilical cord was still attached. I thought when the mare got up it would break off. The foal dragged it around for a while. I was debating if I should cut it off like I have read. All worked out good and normal. I will try and get pictures tomorrow.


----------



## Debby - LB (May 5, 2017)

Congratulations!!!



so happy everything went well for you and her. What a beautiful foal and it looks quite small. Do you have a girl or a boy there?

Sometimes the umbilical cord doesn't break, in your case it finally did but sometimes it doesn't at all. If need be you have to wrap your hand around the cord, don't squeeze it just hold it firmly. If blood is still flowing through it, you'll feel it pulsating. Wait until the blood flow subsides and then it is safe to break it. Just a little ways from the foal's abdomen, you will see a slight narrowing... grasp it firmly on both sides of that narrowed area and pull, it should separate easily. Once it separates use your disinfectant of choice, Chlorhexidine or Iodine. (I always treat the navel cord and the foal's feet.)

The cord usually does separate easily with that little tug but if it doesn't then your veterinarian or you would need to use the next step. The spot where it will separate is about an inch or so from the belly, once you find the narrowed spot you'll hold each side and then twist, not cut, twist and pull. Do not pull on the cord without firmly holding the side near the foals belly. There are times however when scissors may be necessary.


----------



## dwallen1969 (May 5, 2017)

It's a BOY. Vet came this morning and said he and mom are doing great. Thank you to all the great people on this forum for all the great advice. Here's a couple more photos.


----------



## KLJcowgirl (May 5, 2017)

I'm so excited she finally popped for you! Glad everything went well and you have a handsome little guy on your hands.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 5, 2017)

Handsome foal and what a good mom! Glad things went well.


----------



## Debbie Roberts (May 5, 2017)

Congratulations on your new little boy, such a cutie!


----------



## PintoPalLover (May 6, 2017)

Congratulations !! He's adorable ! Glad mom and baby are doing well.


----------



## dwallen1969 (May 6, 2017)

Thanks everyone.......


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 15, 2017)

He is a ripper , Congratulations so happy that all went well for you


----------

